# Star Beta Crypto Trainee trader



## mjim (17 January 2018)

Hello
Does anybody have any information on the introductory evening with Starbeta, Trainee trader program?  Believe at this stage they are mainly in to Crypto currency futures trading ( not sure outright/ calender spread or what)
- What kind of assessment
-What criteria? 
- Expectations


----------

